# Town Pigeon Won't Fly!



## Larkspur (Jan 18, 2010)

Please help!

A couple of days ago there was a lone feral pigeon left in our garden when it's "mates" flew off. There was no damage to it's wings - the only thing was that it's right eye looked gunged up.

It failed to fly off, even when approached and eventually we brought it into the garage and put it into a metal cat carrier with food and water.

The next morning we tried to make it fly - it went a few feet and then crashed into the wall.

We took it to our vets, who said they would examine it and would put it down if it was sick. That's where we left it.

Today it appeared again!!I contacted the vets (2 miles away) who said they had cleaned the eye and it had flown away, as it wasn't hurt!!

It still will not fly from our garden and is back in the garage!

What can we do? If we leave it in the garden our cats or the local foxes will get it. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you let us know where you are? There may be a sanctuary near you that can take it.


----------



## Larkspur (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi!

I am in the south-west suburbs of B'ham.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here are some in your area, as the pigeon can't fly it would be best to check that wherever you send it has a "no kill" policy. I am fond of Burton Wildlife Rescue, who go the extra mile!

*WEST MIDLANDS*
Wythall Animal Sanctuary
Middle Lane
Headley Heath
Birmingham.
B38 0DY

Tel: 01564 823288

This is actually South Birmingham location.
They are very pigeon friendly. Take in any injured pigeons.
Don't have a vet on site but will take any bird in need of treatment to their vet.
They will keep and treat any bird that has a chance of recovery.
Have an open aviary where birds can choose to leave or stay once recovered.
Will take other birds and some wildlife.
It is open for the public to view between 2.00 & 4.00 pm every day except Tuesday.

Any donations gladly accepted to help pay for vet treatment.


*STAFFORDSHIRE*

Wildlife Rescue (Burton-on-Trent)
07780742748

24 hour emergency rescue cover for British wildlife in the Staffordshire and Derbyshire areas - rescue ALL wildlife, regardless of species or status.

http://www.freewebs.com/wildliferescueburton/

British Wildlife Rescue Centre
Amerton Farm
Stowe by Chartley
Stafford
ST18 0LA
01889 271308


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Any members from Birmingham?*

Hello Larkspur,

Thanks for caring for this pigeon.

Maybe give it a place out of reach of foxes and cats, to perch, and provide it some water and food.

We have many members in Britain (more members in USA, and members from all over the world.

Some of them will log on sooner or later. *Cyro51* is from England, and *John D*, and they log on frequently.

I tried doing a search for "Birmingham", but, won't you know it, got gazillion results for "Birmingham rollers."

Maybe type in some of the towns close to you in the PT search menu, and perhaps a member in your neighborhood will show up.

I think *mini paul* is from Birmingham. He last posted December 2009, so is still active. (I found him from a copy on my computer of a June 20, 2008 PT post of mine addressed to him. There is some contact info for him in his PT member's profiles (Search, posts by mini paul, then click on his name).



Larry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Cyro51 is from England


Cyro51 is called Feefo now. 

Amyable is in Sutton Coldfield.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

It sounds to me like the bird can fly, seeing as he flew back from the vet. Perhaps he just likes you. I hope it all goes ok.


----------



## Larkspur (Jan 18, 2010)

Dear All,

Thanks so much for all of your responses to my plea for help!

I can report that the pigeon is now safely ensconced in the Wythall Animal Sanctuary near Birmingham.

They are putting him with their other pigeons and are going to treat his eye again, as it is showing signs of closing even after our vets cleaned it on Sunday. They will release him again if they can find out he can fly properly.

I hope it will make it OK - he (it) is a nice little bird. I'm just dreading looking out of my back window again in a few days time and seeing him staring pitifully up at me...............

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for looking after him. If your garden is his home ground you will probably find him back there sometime , but hopefully this time in good health!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

So sorry I missed this, haven't been well and was just keeping my eyes on messages mainly.

Glad it's sorted in fact Wythall is exactly where I would have suggested the bird go anyway as its on that side of town.
Lovely caring place so do hope the bird gets the care it needs this time.

Well done,

Janet


----------

